# Driftwood Sealant?



## Lbannie (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi! I'm building a bigger paludarium. I would like to have very large pieces of driftwood.(it's a 40 breeder) I have found several pieces from my local reservoir. One piece in particular is very large. I cut a piece off and realized its pine. Is there something I can seal it with?
Lacquer? Polyurethane? The other pieces are hard to tell what type of wood 
Suggestions??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lbannie (Jul 11, 2015)

So I've found this. Anyone use it?
http://pentairaes.com/epoxy-paint.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It is almost impossible to completely seal any piece of wood immersed in water--boat builders have been trying to do it for centuries.

If your pine is very old and weathered, it is probably safe. If you don't want to take the risk, its best to find another piece of wood.


----------

